# Fan for Fog Chiller



## crabtrHaunt (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello All, 

Long time reader of these forums first time poster. Great stuff on here.

Please excuse me if this has been asked before, but I wasn't able to find anything in the forums similar.

Anyway this year I decided to upgrade my chiller from a ice covered dryer vent to a "vortex" style chiller. I push my fog through a skull on the front of a tomb and while the direct flow of the dryer vent worked very well for this it didn't really cool the fog enough. The vortex chills it great, but leaves a some fog in the "chamber". I was thinking of using a fan to help push it out and wanted your opinion on the matter. 

My new setup has a 3" PVC Y adapter with the fogger entering at the 3" end sealed (fogger nozzle right into the PVC using a 2" adapter). I left the other end of the Y open to pull in the fresh air for the fog. This works great. I get nice thick fog and nothing seems to leak into the casket, however there is a bunch of fog left in the tub that wont escape. I was thinking if I added a small fan on the open end of the Y that I could create some pressure to push all of it out.

The pic is from last year with the direct dryer vent. That day was actually warm so I got lucky with the crawling fog.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

The more fog you push in there, the more that'll come out. It has no other choice. Fans can be used but sometimes have a negative effect. What happens when you turn it on full blast and let it build up some pressure? Do short bursts after that do what you want?


----------



## crabtrHaunt (Oct 22, 2014)

I didn't even think about that. With my timer that will probably work great. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I use an inline 4 inch duct fan. Just enough power to move the fog yet not make it diluted with air. Hope you find what works for you.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Pvc is the worst possible ducting to use on the inside of your chiller. You're losing 5 degrees at the least. Colder is better. Aluminum is the perfect inexpensive thermocouple. Get that pvc out of there!


----------



## crabtrHaunt (Oct 22, 2014)

The PVC is just for the inlet / out. About 3-4 inches total with both combined. Maybe I'll change it out next year.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Hot off the press. Happy Haunting.


----------

